# Feedback on Concentrex labs



## Kenny3ton (Aug 7, 2015)

Anyone used concentrex before? In particular i mean decatrex. im 5.10 165 and have never ran a bulking cycle, only tren and test or just straight test e by itself. I'm now starting to get curious what I would look like if I broke 180  (which btw ive never done). Thinking of goin with decatrex, enatrex and anatrex from Concentrex labs.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 7, 2015)

Kenny3ton said:


> Anyone used concentrex before? In particular i mean decatrex. im 5.10 165 and have never ran a bulking cycle, only tren and test or just straight test e by itself. im now starting to get curious what i would look like if i broke 180  (which btw ive never done). Thinking of goin with decatrex, enatrex and anatrex.



If you want to see what you look like at 180lbs or more I suggest food. Lots of it n


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 7, 2015)

Don't buy gear from a website.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 7, 2015)

last time i weighed 165 was 7th grade :32 (18):


----------



## Kenny3ton (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry guess i left out a lot of personal info. Im 28 and have been using off and on for around 4 years. It started when i was in need of testosterone treatment prescribed by a doctor due to mistakes i made as a teen with drug use (not steroids) and had no insurance to continue or proceed with the plan that had been laid out in front of me. so i turned to a friend that happened to be a physical trainer. I ran the first cycle of test and since have been on a huge health kick. Seeing that the problems i was having had been "cured" so to speak plus the physical benefits, I have been riding this health train ever since. 
Any advice would be appreciated, thanks
Kenny


----------



## mugzy (Aug 7, 2015)

Concentrex labs has been around a couple of years brewing for several other sources. They are usually found on open source forums and websites with mixed reviews.


----------



## strongbow (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey I dont know shit but I like the decatrex . I bought many vials years ago and liked it. Its slow though, wont notice much before 6 weeks especially cause i was stacking with test C.
I just got another batch and while reading the insert i noticed that the solvent is E.O. Maybe i am mistaken but I think this is different than before. Anyone know if they used eo back in 2010?


----------



## Kenny3ton (Aug 10, 2015)

EO? yea ive used the concentrex before too, a while back and it was tren e. i remember it being pretty good but again like i said i wanted to do a bulking cycle since ive only ever really done tren and test and ive never got m weight passed 170. just curious of the feedback.


----------



## Kenny3ton (Aug 10, 2015)

O and was wanting to do a source check or find out where or what would be a good place to do so. Thanks


----------

